

Neftlix and Facebook Integration (Non-US) - Nemisis7654
http://blog.netflix.com/2011/09/watch-this-now-netflix-facebook.html

======
Nemisis7654
The reason it's not available in US is the following:

 _"This new feature will be available before the end of September to Netflix
members outside the U.S. We won’t yet enable it for U.S. members due to a
1980s law that creates some confusion over our ability to allow U.S. members
to share what they watch."_

